# New Polaris



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just picked up a new Polaris Sportsman Browning Edition. Really like the power steering and the hand and thumb warmers are a welcome treat for cold mornings. Anyone have any things to watch out for on these models? Maintenance tips?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*nice*

Jerry I can't help you with your questions but that is a SWEET ride my friend! 
lets go fishing soon!!!!!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice Jerry! Are you using it for hunting only or will you be using it to play?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Really just for my hunting lease. I never owned or even rode a 4-wheeler before buying this and one of the scariest moments in my life was backing it off my pickup using those ramps. After riding it for a day I feel a lot more comfortable but I really don't see any "mudding" in my future.

Myron, I'm just waiting for a weather window and will give you a holler. I want to do an overnighter to the Gardens for some wahoo before they pack up and leave.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

The more you ride, the easier the ramps will be. If you are happy with how it handles, acceleration, speed, sound and looks, then the only real maintenance is fluids, filters and washing for now. 

If you want to upgrade any of the above to meet your needs, then the list gets longer and more $$.

That is a great bike and a comfortable ride. You're gonna love it.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*trail*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Really just for my hunting lease. I never owned or even rode a 4-wheeler before buying this and one of the scariest moments in my life was backing it off my pickup using those ramps. After riding it for a day I feel a lot more comfortable but I really don't see any "mudding" in my future.
> 
> Myron, I'm just waiting for a weather window and will give you a holler. I want to do an overnighter to the Gardens for some wahoo before they pack up and leave.


I don't do much mudding (cleaning the biks suxz) but we do like riding trails and just hanging out. We usually take the pit and a cooler full of drinks and just have a great time..... come on out and give it a try you will feel pretty comfy on that machine after a long day of trail riding.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I just sold my sportsman. I think its the Caddy of all 4 wheelers, very comfortable. Since you wont be sinking it in the mud, I think it will last you a while and you will be happy with it.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been riding ATV's & UTV's for 15+ years and I never got used to loading them in the back of a truck. Well, only the ATV's that I've ever did. I've seen too many failures and people getting hurt or close to it. That is why I use a utility trailer or our farm lowboy trailer. 

Anyway, congrats on the awesome ATV. Is it the 550 or the beast 850?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

It is the 850.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Really just for my hunting lease. I never owned or even rode a 4-wheeler before buying this and one of the scariest moments in my life was backing it off my pickup using those ramps. After riding it for a day I feel a lot more comfortable but I really don't see any "mudding" in my future.
> 
> Myron, I'm just waiting for a weather window and will give you a holler. I want to do an overnighter to the Gardens for some wahoo before they pack up and leave.


Back up to a curb to load and unload and it will be less scary. We just picked this Polaris up last thursday....


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Use your tie downs and tie the ramp where you would put your safety chains from your trailer.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> It is the 850.


Mine when it was bone stock hit 81mph lol. They have a lot of power



boom! said:


> Back up to a curb to load and unload and it will be less scary. We just picked this Polaris up last thursday....


What did you pay for that out the door?


----------

